# Ya Dont Have To Be A *******



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I had a visit from the owner of a local convenience store where my daughters used to work, he is from India, he has been in Texas for years, has become a citizen and has become a trusted and respected part of our small community. The reason for his visit kinda floored me, he has about 2 acres of land and wanted some advice on planting it in vegetables.

I asked him why he was wanting to start a garden that size and was told that he saw the handwriting on the wall and although he could just go back to India if times got bad(his family has a large farm and produce all their own food), he did not want to leave Texas. 

He said that his family in India was warning him that the "S would HTF" here soon. So, I guess that the situation here in this country is not going unnoticed in the rest of the world, not even in the less developed countries.

That paints kind of a funny picture, just think of "Abu" on the Simpsons, prepping.


----------



## mamacita (Aug 17, 2011)

My kids were watching the Simpson's in the other room when I read this, and I had to laugh. I hope you gave some good advice for the land.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Who is "Abu" ... 

Never mind, it is alright ... Happy Gardens


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Who is "Abu" ...
> 
> Never mind, it is alright ... Happy Gardens


Couldn't resist- Around here we are pretty fond of our "Apu"

:dunnoAbu-Apu, all the same) I'm not much of a Simpsons fan.:dunno:

Apu is a naturalised U.S. citizen and holds a Ph.D. degree in computer science. He graduated first in his class of seven million at 'Caltech' - Calcutta Technical Institute - going on to earn his doctorate at the Springfield Heights Institute of Technology (S.H.I.T.). Apu began working at the Kwik-E-Mart during his college years to pay off his student loan, but stayed afterward as he had come to enjoy his job and the friends he had made.

Favorite quote "Tanke Yuuu, Cume Aaa Giin"


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thought people from TX preferred King of the Hill? hahahaha.

"Dangit Bobby!"


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Davarm said:


> Couldn't resist- Around here we are pretty fond of our "Apu"
> 
> :dunnoAbu-Apu, all the same) I'm not much of a Simpsons fan.:dunno:
> 
> ...


Thanks ... 

The Simpsons ... I have heard of the show ... never watched it but I have heard of it.

Sometimes I miss the cable ... then I get to watch a few minutes of it and remember why I said, "The hell with it!" LOL


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Claymore5150 said:


> Thought people from TX preferred King of the Hill? hahahaha.
> 
> "Dangit Bobby!"


Just out of curiosity, do the "Non Texans" think that all us down here are like the Hank and the rest of the King Of The Hill characters? Believe me, I do know some people like that, even have a few relatives that fit the bill, thats why I do like it. It gives us something to laugh at.

Andi, I do like the Simpsons, I just dont get to sit down and watch alot of TV.
I am a 52 year old grandpa that prefers to sit down watch cartoons with the grandson rather than all the other "Junk" on TV.

In my neck of the woods it would not be "DANGIT" Bobby - more like "[email protected]*& IT, Bubba"


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Davarm said:


> Just out of curiosity, do the "Non Texans" think that all us down here are like the Hank and the rest of the King Of The Hill characters? Believe me, I do know some people like that, even have a few relatives that fit the bill, thats why I do like it. It gives us something to laugh at.
> 
> Andi, I do like the Simpsons, I just dont get to sit down and watch alot of TV.
> I am a 52 year old grandpa that prefers to sit down watch cartoons with the grandson rather than all the other "Junk" on TV.
> ...


Haha! Well now that we're getting in on the subject of cultural comparisons, we got a new internet sensation up in Pittsburgh that shows us folks in Western and Central PA just exactly how we act. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/pittsburghdad/featured

This guy acts _exactly_ like my Dad...and my grandfather(s). Haha.






^^ This one is my favorite. It's ridiculous how much he reminds me of my dad. Hahaha!


----------



## JustUs (Nov 7, 2011)

Yikes...the Pittsburgh Dad hits the nail on the head!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

that is a good one.you can be a ******* anywhere. hope the kids surrendered:surrender:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I got a visit from "Apu" today, he had a 100 pound bag of seed potatoes in his pick-up and wanted to know how to plant them, He told me that he had 2 more bags at home.

I just about choked on my coffee. This guy never does anything halfway, with him it is either all or nothing and he is going to either have enough produce to feed the entire county or he will die trying. 

I have to admire his motivation.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

300 pounds of seed potatoes? Good grief!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

He might be trying to have potatoes to sell too. Don't blame him. What you can't use, store or dehydrate for later use, you may as well trade and sell.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Just out of curiosity, do the "Non Texans" think that all us down here are like the Hank and the rest of the King Of The Hill characters? Believe me, I do know some people like that, even have a few relatives that fit the bill, thats why I do like it. It gives us something to laugh at.
> 
> Andi, I do like the Simpsons, I just dont get to sit down and watch alot of TV.
> I am a 52 year old grandpa that prefers to sit down watch cartoons with the grandson rather than all the other "Junk" on TV.
> ...


I've got friends from TX that now reside in TN that got me hooked on King of the Hill. They are VERY quick to point out some of the "only in Texas" stuff that happens on that show. That group of neighbors could be any group of guys around the U.S. though. 
The hard working guy with the family, set in his values...
The paranoid "bug guy" next door who you probably think inhaled too many chemicals...
The older single guy with the muscle car who has a different chick every week...
The best friend who is as mentally slow as molasses in JAN but is always quick to back you up...

It's funny stuff, but the additional "only in TX" stuff really makes the show if you are "in the know".

I spent a little time in a small town named Smithville, TX where my sister lived while stationed in Austin for 3 years while in the Air Force. (some might remember that little town from the movie Hope Floats). I flat out love TX. It's like east TN but more refined.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Claymore5150 said:


> I've got friends from TX that now reside in TN that got me hooked on King of the Hill. They are VERY quick to point out some of the "only in Texas" stuff that happens on that show. That group of neighbors could be any group of guys around the U.S. though.
> The hard working guy with the family, set in his values...
> The paranoid "bug guy" next door who you probably think inhaled too many chemicals...
> The older single guy with the muscle car who has a different chick every week...
> ...


Geeeze, Where do I start,

I guess with the statement that hit me the hardest, "Texas - Refined?", Dude in alot of small towns around here that King Of The Hill Bunch has it pegged. I know a guy a few miles away that talks just like ole Boomhower(?). He moves every 6 months or so to hide from the County Sheriff. Dale, the Bug Guy, I am meeting more like him all the time, especially after hanging around sites like this. The town store/gas station still has "Hitching Posts" for horses in the parking lot "AND IT GETS QUITE A BIT OF USE".

"Dang it Bobby", that one is just way out in left field, as I said above, its more like "Dam it Bubba"(misspelled so censors would not catch it), Bubba is both an endearment and a cuss, just depends on how you say it and who to.

I have an uncle that lives down near Smithville, that whole area pretty much got burned out last summer, nice place before the fire - down there I guess they might be a little "more refined" than we are around here.

When you first mentioned King of the Hill, I thought, aaahhh, Here we go.... but the more I thought about it, I guess it pretty much fits the bill on alot of things.



ContinualHarvest said:


> He might be trying to have potatoes to sell too. Don't blame him. What you can't use, store or dehydrate for later use, you may as well trade and sell.


Yes he is now planning to sell produce, but that was an afterthought, he just started getting seeds and sets without much thought about quantities, he just knew he had alot of dirt to grow "Stuff" in I guess he has been in Texas too long and is just thinking "Big", everyone knows everything is big in Texas, gardens included.

Now, he would fit right in with the "King of the Hill" back fence bunch.:beercheer::beercheer:


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I say, "More Refined"...and it really is...compared to some of the upper east TN Appalachia folks. 

Good folks, but they'll shake a snake for God and hand you moonshine right afterwards (even strychnine if you ask nicely "in tongue")

And it's true, they ARE they type of folks that, if your car breaks down and you ask to use their phone, they'll either shoot you or feed you. Depends on the day.


----------

